# Darth Vader's Light Saber



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This Is A Rod I Am Building . I Sent Pics To The Customer And He Said It Looked Like Vaders Saber. Of Course He Loved It. Fly Rods Are So Fun The Posibilities Are Endless. Thought You Fly Fishers Would Like It, Or Not. BATTERYS NOT INCLUDED Randall


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Freakin SWEET!! That fires me up just looking at it.


:bounce:

I'd take one of those in a heartbeat. Nice work.


----------

